# Perpète-les-Oies



## Amityville

I have just discovered this place - it took me a long long time to get there but oh joy ! when I found it. I know of a few in the anglophone world, Dullsville, Arizona, for instance, or Fat Chance, Arkansas. Hey, with a bit of imagination you can make up your own. Do you francophones have any others ?


----------



## Lilla My

Triffouillis-les-Oies-sous-Cambrousse is my favorite


----------



## Louf

Au Québec, St-Profond-des-Creux.


----------



## Cath.S.

Attention, Perpète-lès-Oies et Trifouillis-lès-Oies ne sont pas employés de la même manière.

_Il habite à Perpète-lès-Oies = il habite loin_
_Il habite à Trifouillis-lès-Oies = il habite un petit bled rural dont personne n'a jamais entendu parler._


----------



## DearPrudence

Amityville said:


> I have just discovered this place - it took me a long long time to get there but oh joy ! when I found it. I know of a few in the anglophone world, Dullsville, Arizona, for instance, or Fat Chance, Arkansas. Hey, with a bit of imagination you can make up your own. Do you francophones have any others ?



I'm curious; how does it work in English? For instance if you have a sentence like that in French:
*"Samedi, je suis allé à un mariage. Oh, mon dieu, c'était à Perpète-les-Oies".
"On Saturday I went to a wedding. Oh my god, it was in Dullsville" ??*

I like Villedieu-les-Poêles ... but it does exist 

edit: Non, non, Egueule !!! Arrête de m'embrouiller l'esprit   Tu as totalement raison.  Je sais bien que ma phrase est bancale mais je n'arrivais pas à trouver d'autre exemple


----------



## itka

Est-ce que vous connaissez Perpète-les-Olivettes ? C'est tout près de Perpète-les-Oies...


----------



## Lezert

il y a aussi Cucufon-lès-Olivettes  ( au sud de Trifouilly)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Est-ce que vous connaissez Perpète-les-Olivettes ? C'est tout près de Perpète-les-Oies...


Ah ben moi aussi c'est les Olivettes, pour Perpète ! (ou Perpète tout court d'ailleurs) 
On a aussi "il habite à Pétaouchnok"  pour dire qu'il habite au diable Vauvert.
Et je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec egueule, "loin" et "dans un bled", dans la bouche d'un de la ville (!) c'est un peu la même idée : c'est pas dans sa ville... 
J'aime bien Pamparigouste aussi. Ce lien donne même comme autre usage "aller voir là-bas si j'y suis !".


----------



## geve

Je dis aussi Trifouillis-les-Oies, Perpète-les-Oies voire Perpète-les-Ouailles... 
En un peu plus vulgaire, il y a le tout simple  trou du cul du monde, évoquant l'éloignement aussi bien que l'aspect rustique. 
En un peu plus exotique (mais authentique), j'ai déjà entendu Ouagadougou et Vladivostok utilisés dans ce sens-là, sans doute pour leurs sonorités qu'un francophone peut trouver rigolotes.


----------



## Tresley

We don't really use imaginary place names in English to express somewhere that is a long way from where you live. In the above example, nowadays, we would say something like:

"I went to a wedding on Saturday. Oh my God! It was miles away!"

I have heard old people use 'Tipparary' and 'Timbuktu' to mean somewhere far away, but I would not dream of using these place names to mean somewhere far away myself. I think that 'Tipparary' used to be used in this sense because of the old song, sung during the war years, entitled 'It's a long way to Tipparary'. (By the way, Tipparary is a real place in Ireland). Timbuktu is also a real place in Mali, and I can only imagine that it was used to mean somewhere far away because it really is far away from the UK.

Generally speaking, nowadays, these places would not be used to express far away.

So, what would we say in English?:

Perpète-lès-Oies = 'miles away' [i.e. somewhere a far away from where you live]
Trifouillis-lès-Oies = 'in the back of beyond' OR 'out in the sticks' [i.e. a small village that is out in the country, along winding lanes, that is difficult to find, but that is not necessarily far from where you live]

When Amityville cited 'Dullsville' and 'Fat Chance' as examples, I don't think that the meaning of 'miles away' away intended. 'Dullsville' is a boring place where nothing happens and there is nothing to do. 'Fat Chance' is a place that I have never heard of and Amityville will have to explain that one.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RuK

You sometimes see old Westerns where "Hicksville" is used like Pétauchnok - a place impossibly far away and unimportant. Otherwise I can't think of any similar usage.

What about Romorantin, isn't there something metaphorical with that - "il est muté à Romorantin"...?


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Les Liégeois ont Hoûte-si-plou (Ecoute s'il pleut).
Il y a des lieux au nom équivalent un peu partout en Francophonie, jusqu'au Béarn, mais il n'y a, à ma connaissance, qu'en région liégeoise que HSP veut dire au milieu de nulle part.
Un confirmation ou infirmation (?) par des Liègeois d'aujourd'hui serait bienvenue!


----------



## sneaky13

et Descons les Bruyères ?


----------



## la_cavalière

In AE, I can think of at least a couple:

Timbuktu (any place far away)

The Boondocks ( a place in the middle of nowhere)

Anytown, U.S.A. (a typical American town)

Peoria (a real city in Illinois that is used as an example of a typical American "proving ground," as in: How will it play in Peoria?)


----------



## la_cavalière

And how about Lake Wobegon, the fictional Minnesota town made famous by Garrison Keillor?


----------



## catay

Est-ce qu'on dit couramment "aller au diable vauvert" qui veut dire aller très loin?...C'est une expression que j'ai rencontrée en lisant.



> The Boondocks ( a place in the middle of nowhere)


 
Yes and likewise, another isolated place,  "a backwater."


----------



## FranParis

catay said:


> Est-ce qu'on dit couramment "aller au diable vauvert" qui veut dire aller très loin?...C'est une expression que j'ai rencontrée en lisant.


 
C'est, en effet, une expression très ancienne et très littéraire (Rabelais déjà...).
Couramment utilisée parmi les gens qui ont des "lettres".


----------



## jetman

We also say Bumfuck Egypt (or BFE) to indicate someplace out in the middle of nowhere.  Vulgar but current.

Where was the wedding?  Somewhere out in BFE.


----------



## calembourde

Here's a list of such names used in English. New Zealanders also use Eketahuna, which is a real place.

Unfortunately that page does not have a direct equivalent in the French wikipedia, but I did find that apparently Gingelom is used in the same way as Houte-Si-Plout. This page mentions Foufnie-les-Berdouilles and Perpette-les-Olivettes (According to Le Petit Robert and this thread, perpette is another spelling of perpète) as well as some of the ones we have already mentioned.


----------



## ob1

An old one : "Aller à tataouine"


----------



## carolineR

catay said:


> Est-ce qu'on dit couramment "aller au diable vauvert" qui veut dire aller très loin?...C'est une expression que j'ai rencontrée en lisant.


oui 
mais c'est plutôt utilisé avec c'est : "c'est au diable/ c'est au diable vauvert" = c'est très loin


----------



## itka

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'aime bien Pamparigouste aussi. Ce lien donne même comme autre usage "aller voir là-bas si j'y suis !".



Tiens ! Je connaissais Pamp*é*rigouste (Alphonse Daudet, Les Lettres de mon Moulin, je crois) mais effectivement, wiki parle de Pamp*a*rigouste... C'est tellement célèbre qu'il y a des variantes !

Quant au "diable vauvert", chez nous (Sud) on parle aussi du "diable vert" qui n'est pas moins loin, mais sûrement beaucoup plus impressionnant !


----------



## Gutenberg

Perpette-la-Galette (entre Trifouillis-les-Oies et Saint-Cucufa).
Trifouillis-les-Endives


----------



## catay

carolineR said:


> oui
> mais c'est plutôt utilisé avec c'est : "c'est au diable/ c'est au diable vauvert" = c'est très loin


 
Merci Caroline. (Je viens de lire ce poste). J'ai rencontré aussi une expression similaire à celle-ci "C'est un trou perdu." Parfois quelques-un des mes parents ont utilisé l'expression anglaise "It's at the back of hell and beyond" mais je crois que c'est vraiment une expression régionale.


----------



## Kelly B

(Way out in) East Bum is a far more polite version of BFE used around here.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Au Québec on entend souvent parler des Iles Moukmouk qui existent en Abitibi, une région nordique éloignée.


----------



## petit1

in the bush


----------



## UtopiaGlam

Et on oublie Bab-El-Oued, qui pourtant fait partie des plus utilisés 
Même si je préfère personnellement l'exotisme transsibérien de Pétaouchnok.


----------



## Kecha

ob1 said:


> An old one : "Aller à tataouine"


Et même à Tataouine-les-Belettes.
Sinon je vais souvent à Trifouillis-les-foins-foins, ou "dans la pampa".


----------



## didierpitre

Une autre du Québec: Saint-Clinclin-des-Meumeux


----------



## catheng06

j'ai deja entendu " à Tataouine les bains"

Moi je dis (mais ce n'est pas référencé)  :
là où Jesus a perdu sa godasse / là ou on est ravitaillé par les corbeaux.


----------

